# VIP622 HDMI to Pioneer KURO PDP-6010FD no Workie



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

I searched and couldn't find anything, so bear with me...

I have a VIP622, have had it since about January '07, so close to a year and a half. It's basically been almost flawless for me, and HDMI worked fine with an Optoma HD72 projector, and an Olevia 65" LCD TV.

Recently upgraded to a Pioneer KURO PDP-6010FD TV, and can't get HDMI to work for sh*t. I've rebooted both, unplugged both, tried various cables, including brand-new Monoproce 1.3 cable, tried all four HDMI ports, and no go.

My PS3 works just fine via HDMI to the TV, so I'm pretty sure the TV's ports are OK, but then again my 622 worked also with previous TV's. They both seem to work, just not with each other!

So I'm at a loss. I go into the 622 HDMI test screen, and it appears to keep trying to enable HDCP but cannot. It just keeps getting failures, says HDMI isn't enabled on the STB side, and is sometimes "partially enabled" or something on the TV side. (Not at home right now so going by memory.)

Any suggestions? I'm running component video right now, and it looks awesome, but I'd prefer HDMI.

Thanks!
-Boomer


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Do you have another TV with HDMI that you can test to see if HDMI is working at all from the ViP622 anymore? I doubt it's a compatibility issue, I have my ViP722 plugged into a KURO Elite 950HD just as a reference point.

My guess is the HDMI went out on the ViP622. Probably the process of moving it to another TV broke the connection in the ViP622, pretty much what happened to me on my ViP622 before I upgraded to a ViP722. Basically I re-ran the HDMi cable while cleaning up my cables and afterwards it didn't work. I wiggled the HDMI cable right at the back of the ViP622 and video came back for a few seconds and went out again never to return. This is a known issue with the ViP622 so if I were you I'd call Dish and they should be able to assist with getting a replacement.

If they do swap you out and you want to save your recordings you can use the external hard drive feature to archive everything and then restore it to your new receiver.


----------



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks Rob, I'll give that a try... I do have a Samsung 40" LCD in the bedroom with HDMI I can try. I was thinking about moving the 622 to my bedroom anyway, and ordering a 722 for the living room, but even if I do that I want to be sure the 622's HDMI is working.

I have a couple external HD's so that's no problem either (although slow)


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Rob Glasser said:


> ...
> 
> My guess is the HDMI went out on the ViP622. Probably the process of moving it to another TV broke the connection in the ViP622, pretty much what happened to me on my ViP622 ...


I suspect this is a good call, Rob. He has an "early" 622 and to remind you the early 622's were plagued with seemingly spontaneous HDMI failures.


----------



## rbyers (Jan 15, 2004)

On occasion - and it's more often than I'd like - I need to turn the tv off, wait a couple of minutes, and turn it back on. There is a negotiation that takes place between the tv and the source for HDMI. Apparently the timing from the 622 is marginal on at least some of the receivers. Mine has always worked on the 1st recycle of the tv. Have no clue as to why it works properly most of the time and has to be coaxed a bit every now and then. It's been this way for me on two different receivers ... one of the originals, and a much more recent model.


----------



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

Well, finally today I confirmed the HDMI output on my 622 is dead. I got a 722 today, to add to my arsenal, and when I put the 622 in my room the HDMI also didn't work with my Samsung LCD; it's dead.

The 722 works great with my Pioneer via HDMI, so that's great.

Probably get my 622 replaced so I can use HDMI for my Samsung LCD also.

It was just a wierd thing; the 622 HDMI worked for a year with my projector, but when I got the Plasma it didn't. Just pure coincidence it went dead right then, maybe just from plugging in the new cable.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

ZBoomer said:


> ...
> 
> It was just a wierd thing; the 622 HDMI worked for a year with my projector, but when I got the Plasma it didn't. Just pure coincidence it went dead right then, maybe just from plugging in the new cable.


IIRC the problem with the early 622's having HDMI problems was in part the mechanical jack/socket being defective. It would seem possible that your early 622's HDMI died during the unplugging from the old projector and plugging in to the new set.  ((I realize you may not have unplugged the HDMI from the 622 at all. )

I bet you will love your picture quality with the HDMI to your KURO. I have a KURO PR0-150FD that I've had since last August. Also have a PS-3 for DVD and BD. It's made me a big Netflix fan! lol


----------



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

Yeah, the PQ is awesome! To be honest, not sure it's visibly better than the component connection I had with the 622, hah.

One thing I do notice, however. The Plasma displays looks TONS better than the Samsung LCD with Dish HD. The LCD can't seem to handle the color graduations and so shows a lot of color bands and macroblocking, that are entirely absent on the Pio Plasma.

If someone saw HD from Dish on an LCD they might thing it wasn't that great, but if they saw it on my Pio Kuro, it's another story entirely.

I think one thing compression does to a signal is remove lots of dither, leaving color graduations that show up on an LCD, since it can't display as fine a color spectrum as the plasma can.

I sure don't want to start a Plasma vs. LCD debate, they're all over other forums like avsforum.com, but man, it's incredible the difference with the same DVR's.


----------



## avman7 (Oct 18, 2008)

I am having issue with my vip622 also.

Mine is about two years old and so far it was working ok including HDMI output.
I just replaced my AVR and had to unplug,turnoff most of my equipment etc..

I was excited with my new Yamaha RXV-1800 receiver and PS3.
But, all of sudden I can't get HDMI connection with vip622!
I've tried everything I can think of and nothing!
When I called Dish Tech Support, this woman was telling me it's probably my
TV-Samsung LNT-4669 problem! I don't think so. Anyways, when I used
component cable, TV came back on.

I guess my 622's HDMI port died on me?
Since it's two years old, will they replace it with another 622 or 722 for free?
I've paid $199 or so at the beginning and they've been charging $6 or $7 a
month called "leased receiver fee"?

Any suggestions?


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

A similar thing happened with my 2 year old 622 but the HDMI didn't die, it just was having problems. The newer 622's don't have the HDMI connector problem so they will probably replace it with a newer 622 as they did mine.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Call Dish, they will replace it for you. You'll have to pay a shipping fee, $25.00 I think, but that is it. Definitely sounds like it broke. That is how mine broke over a year ago, re-cabling things. If you have or add the external hard drive feature you can archive all your recordings to a USB hard drive and then restore them back to your new 622 and not lose anything.


----------



## avman7 (Oct 18, 2008)

Thanks for replies.  

I will call Dish for a replacement.
HD broadcast with Component connection is ok, but seems slightly off compare
to HDMI connection.

When I watched Game 7 of ALCS with component connection, PQ was suffering
with all kinds of motion problems-banding etc... I am not sure if it was TBS broadcast or not, but when I watched other games with HDMI, PQ was better
without noticeable problems.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

avman7 said:


> When I watched Game 7 of ALCS with component connection, PQ was suffering
> with all kinds of motion problems-banding etc... I am not sure if it was TBS broadcast or not, but when I watched other games with HDMI, PQ was better
> without noticeable problems.


That wasn't the component connection, that was the broadcast. I had the same issue with the game myself, 722 w/HDMI.


----------



## PghGuy (Oct 13, 2006)

ZBoomer said:


> Yeah, the PQ is awesome! To be honest, not sure it's visibly better than the component connection I had with the 622, hah.


I agree with you on both, picture looks awesome on my pioneer plasma and when I switched to HDMI I used another input on the tv so I could compare the component vs HDMI and there was basically no difference between the two (for me at least).


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

PghGuy said:


> I agree with you on both, picture looks awesome on my pioneer plasma and when I switched to HDMI I used another input on the tv so I could compare the component vs HDMI and there was basically no difference between the two (for me at least).


I've convinced myself that I *sometimes* see an improvement in detail with HDMI versus Component... it may simply be because I believe that should be that way. lol
In any event, I love my Pioneer PRO-150FD.


----------

